# Ariens Sno tek 24"



## Wozlo84 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just bought an Ariens Snotek snow blower 24" 208cc just finished assembly and it started 2nd pull and runs perfect except the auger blades turn as soon as it's running and it won't move forward or reverse. 6 forward speeds and 2 reverse nothing happens in any gears. What could be the problem?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You didn't properly do the adjustment procedures. You have the auger adjustment too tight and the drive adjustment too loose.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf. I have a 24 snow tek also. it tells in your operators manual how to adjust the auger and forward and backwards on page 24-25. let us know how you come out. you will like your sno tek gayland


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Check the wheel lynch pins as well. Make sure they are both there and engaged to both the wheel hubs and interior axles.

Both clutch cables (connected to paddles) should have slack removed and no tighter. Be sure to run in the belts and then check auger clutch idler adjustment (roller gap, belt finger gaps, as stated in manual).


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowmann said:


> Check the wheel lynch pins as well. Make sure they are both there and engaged to both the wheel hubs and interior axles.
> 
> Both clutch cables (connected to paddles) should have slack removed and no tighter. Be sure to run in the belts and then check auger clutch idler adjustment (roller gap, belt finger gaps, as stated in manual).


Welcome to the forum wozlo! Snowmann works for Ariens, so he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You just finished assembly but did you do the adjustments ??


----------

